# Astrophotography: Samyang 14mm or...Samyang 14mm.....



## candyman (Aug 23, 2016)

I like to start with astrophotography (mostly nightscapes).
I did some reading on the internet about astrophotography and read some gear reviews.
I am about to purchase a Samyang (a.k.a Rokinon) 14mm f/2.8 lens 


But.....I came across two Samyang 14mm f/2.8 versions
The older one with the yellow/gold ribbon and a new one with a red ribbon
I did not come across a comparison review between the old and the new lens


Does anyone know the difference in IQ, vignetting, distortion between those two lenses? 
The old one: around €379
The new one: around €549
There is a big price difference...


----------



## candyman (Aug 23, 2016)

Allright, I got a little more information from the importer:

The red ribbon/ring is the newer version. It has two versions (to make it simple  )
1. AE version: enables electronic aperture control from camera (€549). So you can choose aperture on camera and do not need to adjust it manually on the lens
2. Without AE (€445)
The newer version (with the red ribbon) has an improved coating. But the lens construction (elements et cetera) is the same. The importer was unable to verify if vignetting and sharpness improved.

The version with the gold ribbon/ring is the older version. The price is much lower because sale (clearing the stocks)

Still looking for comparison between the old and new version


Info: The optical construction is 14 elements in 10 optical groups with 3 high refractive index elements, 2x ED element, an aspherical hybrid element plus a aspherical glass element. The latest generation of anti-reflective layers: UMC - Ultra Multi Coated are incorporated to minimise flare and ghosting. The lens is supplied with a special front snap-on lens cap, rear lens cap, and soft lens case. 

An aperture control motor and CPU chip is installed within 14mm F2.8 ED AS IF UMC Canon AE lens to assist Auto Exposure(AE) for Canon cameras. The aperture can be controlled from camera body thanks to the motor and chip. Also the appropriate focus is guided with indicator light.


----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 23, 2016)

soo...on the amazon.de website..which one is it?
in the photo it's the lens with red ring but in the name it's not mentioned AE

FYI: it's 330€ there 
good price, even if it's the older lens


----------



## candyman (Aug 23, 2016)

andrei1989 said:


> soo...on the amazon.de website..which one is it?
> in the photo it's the lens with red ring but in the name it's not mentioned AE
> 
> FYI: it's 330€ there
> good price, even if it's the older lens




yes, good price


You see, this is the whole point: there is too much confusion about the specs, difference and performance of these two 14mm versions (old and new one). I spoke now to an importer and two official dealers. They provide adverse information. And, the dealers use the wrong images to sell the 300-plus euro version.
Samyang doesn't do a good job to sell the new version. I am in favour of buying the 379 euro version because it is not clear how much the new version improved and worth to pay 170 euro more. Lot of good reviews for the old 14mm version. Thus very likely I save some money and go for the old version.....


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 23, 2016)

Wait, a Samyang lens for EF mount with electronic aperture control?! O tempora, o mores...


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 23, 2016)

Samyang is releasing next month an autofocus version of the 14mm f2.8 for Sony FE mount. Maybe an EF mount will follow at some point. I remember from somewhere that the newer manual focus Samyang 14mm in EF mount with the multi coated lens was better than the old version, but I don't recall the details.


----------



## candyman (Aug 23, 2016)

BeenThere said:


> Samyang is releasing next month an autofocus version of the 14mm f2.8 for Sony FE mount. Maybe an EF mount will follow at some point. I remember from somewhere that the newer manual focus Samyang 14mm in EF mount with the multi coated lens was better than the old version, but I don't recall the details.




An AF version voor EF mount. That would be great. The lens with the new coating is released in 2014. I wonder what Samyangs update frequency for their lenses is....


Btw the AF version for Sony FE mount version is already released. See: http://www.samyanglensglobal.com/product/detail.do?SQ=36
But may not yet be available.


----------



## drob (Aug 23, 2016)

candyman said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > Samyang is releasing next month an autofocus version of the 14mm f2.8 for Sony FE mount. Maybe an EF mount will follow at some point. I remember from somewhere that the newer manual focus Samyang 14mm in EF mount with the multi coated lens was better than the old version, but I don't recall the details.
> ...



An autofocus EF version would probably cost more than now plus for Astro you'd have to manually focus anyway. Great lens for the price now. You may want to look to the 20mm f1.4. I hear it is a great Astro lens too, although a tad bit more.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 23, 2016)

I have the Rokinon version with a Copper colored band. 99% of my shooting with this lens in for night photography, so auto-focus isn't an issue. The few times I've used it at events, such as car shows, it would be handy to have some focus confirmation. Growing up with rangefinders and manual focus actually makes the lens more fun to use. Focusing for nightscapes is a small chore but no different than any other lens in near total darkness- crank up the ISO & live view. I put a piece of gaffer's tape on the focus ring to keep from accidentally changing it. 
I shot a custom car/hot rod show and was really stunned how well sun reflections off of chrome at the corner of the frame was insanely clear of aberrations. The reading I have done about this lens seems to point at f5.6-f8 being the sweet spot for overall performance, but f2.8 is still stunning. Considering the massive amount of glass, that's pretty impressive.
The up side- the auto-focus will never fail or be inaccurate. 



Rokinon 14mm f2.8 &amp; Canon 5D Mark III © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr

Click on the photo for larger size



Pereids meteorite Over Moonlit Yosemite Half Dome © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Aug 23, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I have the Rokinon version with a Copper colored band. 99% of my shooting with this lens in for night photography, so auto-focus isn't an issue. The few times I've used it at events, such as car shows, it would be handy to have some focus confirmation. Growing up with rangefinders and manual focus actually makes the lens more fun to use. Focusing for nightscapes is a small chore but no different than any other lens in near total darkness- crank up the ISO & live view. I put a piece of gaffer's tape on the focus ring to keep from accidentally changing it.
> I shot a custom car/hot rod show and was really stunned how well sun reflections off of chrome at the corner of the frame was insanely clear of aberrations. The reading I have done about this lens seems to point at f5.6-f8 being the sweet spot for overall performance, but f2.8 is still stunning. Considering the massive amount of glass, that's pretty impressive.
> The up side- the auto-focus will never fail or be inaccurate.




Thanks Keith for your input. Much appreciated. I do enjoy your wonderful images as well.
Good to hear about the performance at 2.8. That is the main use (for landscape in general I use my 16-35 f/4)
I don't worry about the AF versus manual focus. Just looking for the performance difference between the new and old Samyang.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 23, 2016)

Keith,
Is that a new camera with the 14 mm mounted? Looks like it just came off the assembly line! Pristine!
And the meteor photo is excellent!
-r


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 23, 2016)

candyman said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Rokinon version with a Copper colored band. 99% of my shooting with this lens in for night photography, so auto-focus isn't an issue. The few times I've used it at events, such as car shows, it would be handy to have some focus confirmation. Growing up with rangefinders and manual focus actually makes the lens more fun to use. Focusing for nightscapes is a small chore but no different than any other lens in near total darkness- crank up the ISO & live view. I put a piece of gaffer's tape on the focus ring to keep from accidentally changing it.
> ...



The only way to compare is have both and swap lenses on the same subject/lighting. I doubt you would see a dramatic difference for night work. Daylight shooting- maybe a slight improvement over contrast and colors, but software can do a lot there.


----------



## preppyak (Aug 23, 2016)

drob said:


> An autofocus EF version would probably cost more than now plus for Astro you'd have to manually focus anyway. Great lens for the price now. You may want to look to the 20mm f1.4. I hear it is a great Astro lens too, although a tad bit more.


Not only would it cost more, but it will cost 2-3x more. The 14mm for FE generally hovers in the $300-350 range, the new AF version is $800ish last I had heard pricing.

The 14mm comes highly recommended. I love my FE version for my A7r


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 23, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Keith,
> Is that a new camera with the 14 mm mounted? Looks like it just came off the assembly line! Pristine!
> And the meteor photo is excellent!
> -r



LOL! Thanks. The 5D III was about 1 1/2 years old at that point. It does get used in harsh environments- Drag racing,(at the start line) airshows, desert hiking, rodeos, and fires. Occasionally, it gets hosed off.



7Y4A2327-14 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Aug 23, 2016)

Keith,
Life's fun!
That looks like a major downpour.
Fun!
-r




KeithBreazeal said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Keith,
> ...


----------



## RBC5 (Aug 24, 2016)

Candyman - I also am just beginning astrophotography, and I just purchased this lens under the Rokinon name, with the red band. I got the AE chip with mine. Unfortunately with the moon and now wildfires around here, the sky has not been dark or clear enough to try out the lens. 

My guess would be that any time a manufacturer changes the coatings, it would be to improve the IQ in some way. 

What Astro sites have you found? I've been reading photographingspace.com but haven't found any others yet.


----------



## candyman (Aug 24, 2016)

RBC5 said:


> Candyman - I also am just beginning astrophotography, and I just purchased this lens under the Rokinon name, with the red band. I got the AE chip with mine. Unfortunately with the moon and now wildfires around here, the sky has not been dark or clear enough to try out the lens.
> 
> My guess would be that any time a manufacturer changes the coatings, it would be to improve the IQ in some way.
> 
> What Astro sites have you found? I've been reading photographingspace.com but haven't found any others yet.




I have found some information at:
http://theartofnight.com/
http://www.mikesalway.com.au/ (some interesting articles)
http://intothenightphoto.blogspot.nl/ (Royce Bair) I purchased his eBook Milky Way Nightscapes. Very useful information. I also investigate some apps like 'Stellarium Mobile'


----------



## RBC5 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for the links.

Photographingspace.com has a photoshop actions suite specifically for stars, and they're offering a 25% discount of the package of 3. It was only $30 before the discount so I figured it's worth a try.

https://photographingspace.com/product-category/photoshop-action-packs/

Discount code is 25FORYOU

Anyone use these yet?


----------



## candyman (Aug 25, 2016)

Bryan Carnathan (The Digital Picture) provides an image quality between the old (original) and new version of the Samyang 14mm f/2.8


http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=1059&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=769&CameraComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0


It looks like the new version is sharper in the center and corner and a tad less sharp in mid-frame compared to the old version
It seems to have less vignetting
It looks like it has a little more distortion


Hope to get some field experience


----------

